# Sticky  Reporte de cambio de threads y estatus de construcciones



## Rbs

El thread está destinado para mejorar y agilizar la comunicación entre la Moderación y los Foristas, de modo que aquí podrán colocar los cambios de estatus y/o alguna otra información tanto de cierre de threads como del acontecimientos del proyecto, como nombre, altura, etcétera.

! Por favor colocar *nombre, link y la información a cambiar*.

Estatus
APR: Aprobado
PRO : En Proyecto
PAR : Paralizado
E/E : En Espera
E/C : En Construcción
INGD : Inaugurado/Concluido


*Moderación SSCV​*​


----------



## JRAB

Buenas paso por aquí para que hagan un cambio de nombre a este thread, ha *Torre Empresarial Atlantis de 12p *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1190911


----------



## thecarlost

*UNA SUGERENCIA:*

Estimado usuario,

Cuando cuelges una noticia, procura que sea solo la imagen, el título y el enlace a la misma. El espacio de publicación en este medio no es el mismo que por ejemplo se destina para hacer _blogging_, puesto que las dinámicas son diferentes.

☻☺☺☺☺☺

A modo ilustrativo, aquí esta publicación.


----------



## JRAB

Paso por aquí para notificar que abrí un nuevo thread de reportaje fotográfico de Ciudad Guayana para que cierren el otro y me digan si esta bien el nuevo o requiere de algún cambio


----------



## ZerOne

El límite de un thread son 1.000 o 2.000 post?


----------



## JRAB

Tengo entendido que 1000 por que antiguamente eran 500


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Pero hay algunos que llegan a 2 mil, sería bueno que aclararan qué es qué.


----------



## ZerOne

Andres_RoCa said:


> Pero hay algunos que llegan a 2 mil, sería bueno que aclararan qué es qué.


De pana, y qué pasó con Rbs? El siempre responde


----------



## Rbs

Examenes :|

Para los threads de Entre Panas no aplica esa regla, sí para los de Noticias y el resto del foro. Abrir otras ediciones de threads no vale la pena, como FAQ's de la Fotografía; otro ejemplo es si alguna obra ha sido concluida no vale la pena seguir abriendo threads después de los mil posts, ejemplo: Estadio Metropolitano de Barquisimeto.


----------



## ZerOne

Rbs said:


> Examenes :|
> 
> Para los threads de Entre Panas no aplica esa regla, sí para los de Noticias y el resto del foro. Abrir otras ediciones de threads no vale la pena, como FAQ's de la Fotografía; otro ejemplo es si alguna obra ha sido concluida no vale la pena seguir abriendo threads después de los mil posts, ejemplo: Estadio Metropolitano de Barquisimeto.


Pero me dejas en las mismas, supongamos que un thread de noticias ya llegó a los mil post, se deja hasta los dos mil o se abre uno nuevo? El límite son 1000 o 2000?

Suerte en los exámenes


----------



## Dugommier

Cambio de status para el hilo de la Línea 3 del Tromerca 

Teleféricos | TrolCable | Mérida | *E/C*


----------



## JRAB

La presente es para saber si el thread La vieja Puerto Ordaz se puede revivir después de tener tantos años cerrados o preferirían que suba las fotos al thread de reportaje fotográfico de la ciudad?? Por que de verdad están muy buenas.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389945&page=3


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Súbelas en ese mismo hilo, si se tratan de fotos antiguas vale la pena revivirlo. kay:.

.


----------



## JRAB

Pasó por aquí para preguntar si se podría mostrar en un mismo thread 2 mini centros comerciales con diseños y ubicación diferente, por que la verdad es que los 2 son muy buenos pero tampoco veo viable hacer 2 thread para mini CC.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ZerOne

Cambio de estatus para los siguientes threads por favor:

Comerciales | Ribas | C.C. Palma Center | *INGD*


Residenciales | Girardot | Nuevo Bosque Alto | 13x 8p | *INGD*


Residenciales | Girardot | Suria Palace | 17p | *INGD*


*Cerrar este thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1342811*

Muchas gracias


----------



## Euro-Maracay

Cambio de estatus.

*Residenciales | Girardot | Bellagio Suites | 8p INGD*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=899986&page=2


----------



## Dugommier

Listo y listo.


----------



## JRAB

Algun moderador que pase por este thread para hacer una modificacion al titulo

Torre Bell

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657414&page=16


Gracias


----------



## Dugommier

Hecho.


----------



## JRAB

Ya que no se pude comentar en el thread de reportes me gustaría saber si un moderador puede dar una explicación de por que el AM del Norte de Anzoátegui no logro estar en un Sub-Foro?? Esta ciudad tiene mucha importancia para oriente y el país, con una buena cantidad de construcciones.


----------



## Leonesmd

tatovzla said:


> Empresariales | Valencia | Torre Avellino | 26p | E/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785728
> 
> Gracias.




OOOhhh¡¡¡ 26 pisos va a tener al final, esta bien, y más para la forma que tiene la torre.


----------



## JRAB

Cuando los moderadores modificaran la barra e incluiran a San Cristobal y Ciudad Guayana:

*SSC Venezuela* » Caracas | Maracaibo | Valencia | Barquisimeto | Maracay | Ciudades de Venezuela | Transporte | Reportajes Fotográficos


----------



## Rbs

Lamentablemente eso escapa de moderación, es parte ya de la administración.


----------



## JRAB

algun moderador que le haga el poll a este thread, por favor.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=2505

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482623

no se que tiene el internet que no me lo permitio.


----------



## JRAB

Por favor algún moderador que corrija el titulo de este thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90024079#post90024079


----------



## Euro-Maracay

Algun moderador que cambie el titulo *Comerciales | Gran Bazar Jardín* a E/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431467


----------



## JRAB

Pido a la moderacion el cierre de este thread por cambio de proyecto:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3154


----------



## Euro-Maracay

Gran Bazar - Maracay
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=830696

Pongan este en INGD


----------



## Rbs

Por favor moderadores cámbienle el título a éste thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630270&page=63

Ahora es simplemente Eurobuilding Maracaibo | 24p | 86m


----------



## JRAB

Algun moderador que pase por este thread a corregir el nombre y numero de pisos de esta construccion, ahora es *Las Azaleas Place*, 2x25p y E/C.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556749&page=3


----------



## Euro-Maracay

Pase por el tema: *Institucionales | Girardot | Sede Regional SENIAT | 8p | E/C *y le cambien por *INGD*


----------



## ZerOne

Cambiar título del thread, de 15p a 17p, gracias

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1376833


----------



## ZerOne

Para qué abren este thread si los moderadores no lo leen?hno:


*Cambiar título del thread, de 15p a 17p, gracias

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1376833
__________________*


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Uy! Me salió regaño. 
Cambiado.


----------



## ZerOne

Por favor editar el nombre de este thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=678802

Sería *Centro Comercial Parque Costazul*

Muchas gracias


----------



## ZerOne

Por fa moderadores, cerrar este thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536248&page=51

Y colocar este como _*Adherido*_: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595135

Muchas gracias


----------



## ZerOne

Por fa cambiar el estatus de este thread, de PRO a E/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395062

Muchas gracias


----------



## ZerOne

Moderadores, por favor cerrar este thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=736680

Que a pesar de no haber llegado a los 1000 post, desde un principio se debió haber separado en dos: Uno para el Municipio Mariño y otro para el Municipio Sucre, ya que el movimiento de obras en ambos municipios es constante y es confuso tener todo mezclado alli, así que por favor si lo pudieran cerrar para abrir dos nuevos se los agradecería

También si pueden modificar el título de este thread, cambiar 16p por 18p http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194343

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Vale. Por favor si puedes encargate de abrir los dos hilos correspondientes, una vez creados, les coloco su respectivo adherido. También es necesario un resumen de las últimas discusiones, o al menos el quote de los posts más recientes. Dejaré abierto el hilo Mariño-Sucre para facilitarte el proceso.

El cambio de título del otro hilo está hecho.


----------



## ZerOne

Dugommier said:


> ^^
> Vale. Por favor si puedes encargate de abrir los dos hilos correspondientes, una vez creados, les coloco su respectivo adherido. También es necesario un resumen de las últimas discusiones, o al menos el quote de los posts más recientes. Dejaré abierto el hilo Mariño-Sucre para facilitarte el proceso.
> 
> El cambio de título del otro hilo está hecho.


Listo Dugo, aqui está el thread del Municipio Mariño: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597919

Y el del Municipio Sucre: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597929

Ya puedes cerrar el thread Mariño-Sucre. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------

